# This years kills!



## joshdh2687 (Aug 14, 2005)

Any bow kills a trophy and I'm glad ur happy with your bwo kill... Congrats, but its the size of my dog...i just never seen one taken that small


----------



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

haha iknow i was only up there for two day andthats all that came in rage .30 yrds


----------



## pinwheeler (Nov 14, 2005)

I am 13 this is my 2nd deer.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

pinwheeler-

what bow is that in the pics? it looks like an '06 pearson. sweet!


----------



## Shoot-in-NC (Jul 12, 2004)

*Here he is*

We scored him today at 165 green


----------



## HotShot88 (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't have any pics of mine to post but I thumped 2 does with my Hoyt and an 8 pointer with my remingtion slug gun so far this year. I guess I have killed around 20 deer in my life, not bad for 9 seasons of work. Im 17 and have killed 2 nice 8 pointers, a spike and the basket rack 8 pt. this season. Those were with a gun though.I have killed 1 spike with a bow when I was about 11. I have had two 140-150 inch bucks within bow range in my life and couldnt make it happen. They are tough, It will all come together someday I hope on a big buck with my bow. Until then Ill keep my skills sharp on does. Im pretty good on hitting those, probably killed 11 of 12 of the deer I have killed with a bow. Good luck to everyone! :thumbs_up


----------



## reflex_60lb (Dec 30, 2005)

*Good Job*

:thumbs_up good job, its better than wat ive done i killed none with my bow but i only had it for 2 season but i have killed 3 deer with my 7 mm alt. 8 remington nikon scope 3 by 9 by 40.


----------



## chainranch (Aug 13, 2004)

opening day oklahoma


----------



## TxBowhunter101 (Jan 4, 2006)

I killed a nice 8 pt with my bow in oct. and a doe in dec

I only have 2 bow kills for the 2006 year. A doe and a merino ram.

You can see the picture of the ram @ www.teamcto.org
Just scroll to the bottom and click on the camera icon that says somthing like view cto photo album or somthing along those lines. The pic is at the bottom of the photo page.

The hunt was filmed for national telivision and will go on dvd.

If you have any questions on the organization send me a personal message and ill do what I can to help. Im an apprentice guide there and you can get a lot of great oppurtunities at exotics and stuff that you normally wouldnt.

I shot the ram on Mon. Jan 16.

-Taylor B.


----------



## wildhunter31 (Jan 20, 2006)

Killed a 7 point opening day of archery in PA. It only ran 28 yards! This was my favorite and most exciting bow hunt. This is my 5th buck and my second bow kill. I also got a Squirrel january 20th. sorry i could not get a pic to go up.


----------



## bowhunter972 (Aug 25, 2005)

here is the first deer i every shot. i shot it down in Virginia with a Knight Muzzleloader.It was about 17 degrees that morning so thats y im dressed like that. ik its not with the bow but im proud of my first kill. also this is the first time i posted a pic so tell me if it works or not. 

[URL="







[/URL]

also does any1 know how i can make the pic bigger???


----------



## OKLAWhitetails (Nov 30, 2005)

Shot this one during Oklahoma rifle season with my Switchback.


----------

